# Hat video??



## heyhi (Jun 25, 2008)

I saw this video on youtube on pipe bending and it looked good http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7pHxqhomY08. Should I order it or does any one know of a good pipe bending video. http://www.hatvideo.com/catalog.php?item=2
When I go to the hat video website it says not found ,but when I go to the catalog, from my favorites it can be found.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Surely someone that you work with can show all that stuff instead of buying that video.


----------



## Adam12 (May 28, 2008)

The bender handle in the straight up position isnt always a 30 deg. bend.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Adam12 said:


> The bender handle in the straight up position isnt always a 30 deg. bend.


Yes great point I forgot about that.:notworthy:


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

Was that an Ideal bender? :shifty:

Chris


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Aiken Colon said:


> Was that an Ideal bender? :shifty:
> 
> Chris


 That is what it looked like to me.


----------



## JRent (Jul 1, 2008)

a book would be way more helpful, if you forget a calcultion at work, the video isnt gonna do you any good.


----------



## Bruce H. (Jul 27, 2008)

*Conduit Bending Video*

IDEAL INDUSTRIES will send you their DVD on Conduit Bending basics free just by calling and asking them for it (Phone: 1-800-435-0705) - ask for Literature Services. 

The DVD covers the four basic bends which is enough to get an apprentice started.

IDEAL also has a free 'Bender Booklet' in three languages they'll send you. It makes a good pocket reference with all the basic formulas.


----------



## Minuteman (Dec 29, 2007)

Bending 1/2", 3/4". and 1" accurately, less than a full 90*, is easier with the shoe in the air and the handle down. To me.


----------



## KayJay (Jan 20, 2008)

Adam12 said:


> The bender handle in the straight up position isnt always a 30 deg. bend.


I think the original Gardner Bender and some other equally useless import garbage are the only ones that still use the antiquated 45-degree with the handle straight up design. IMO, for the sake of jobsite productivity, they should be thrown away.


----------



## fnfs2000 (Jan 31, 2009)

Agreed there! If the contractor supplies the bender on a job, it needs to be 30° with the handle straight up. I'm not a fan of much anything Klein, but they are my favorite bender that is made now. They're design is based on an old brand I cannot remember right now, if I heard the story right it was the guy that originally invented it.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

fnfs2000 said:


> Agreed there! If the contractor supplies the bender on a job, it needs to be 30° with the handle straight up. I'm not a fan of much anything Klein, but they are my favorite bender that is made now. They're design is based on an old brand I cannot remember right now, if I heard the story right it was the guy that originally invented it.


 
Does the name BENFIELD sound familiar???


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

fnfs2000 said:


> Agreed there! If the contractor supplies the bender on a job, it needs to be 30° with the handle straight up. I'm not a fan of much anything Klein, but they are my favorite bender that is made now. They're design is based on an old brand I cannot remember right now, if I heard the story right it was the guy that originally invented it.


im surprised knipex doesnt have a bender yet:laughing:


----------

